
12 year old issue tracker entry returns from the dead - chris_overseas
https://twitter.com/hyperubik/status/1220541471150891008
======
Miiiira
I was one of the few thousands who starred that issue and had some 36 emails
over the last 20 hours. It's been a curious nugget of the social internet.

------
java-man
What is the issue (for those of us who don't have a google account)?

~~~
ademarizu
It was a request to add USB host functionality to Android... in 2008.

~~~
James_STT
Functionality that was added in 2011!

[https://developer.android.com/about/versions/android-3.1-hig...](https://developer.android.com/about/versions/android-3.1-highlights#host)

------
tristador
Google issue tracker requires login just to view issues? Strange choice.

